# The last of us by Naughty dog



## DiezelMonster (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone here totally joansin for this game? I am, seems like it won a ton of shit at E3 this year? Sorry if there is a thread on this already!!!
Horror zombie survival? like "I am alive"

Anyone actually see any gameplay?


Cheers!


----------



## Qweklain (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a video of something around 15 minutes of gameplay. Also, it is not a horror/zombie sruvival. It is a post-apocolyptic world that was decimated by a fungal plague. There are those infected by this fungus, however they are not zombies. A lot of enemies are going to be other survivors, hunters, and military mixed in with the infected.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to it as well. 



This is the only gameplay video I know of so far, looks intense!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 6, 2012)

This had better come out on something other than the PS3. Its too good not to.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 6, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> This had better come out on something other than the PS3. Its too good not to.



PS3 exclusive, sorry.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2012)

Naughty Dog need to get off of their PS3 exclusive high horse and make some money by releasing some multi-platform games. I never got why they were so adamantly against that.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 6, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Naughty Dog need to get off of their PS3 exclusive high horse and make some money by releasing some multi-platform games. I never got why they were so adamantly against that.



Naughty Dog are a subsidiary of Sony, so I highly doubt it's ND being on a high horse and more Sony telling them what they can and can't do.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 6, 2012)

Naughty dog 
Brutal combat is brutal 
Oh, and Naughty Dog has been a Sony studio for about 12 years now 
Even the mysterious ICE team is a part of Naughty Dog.
So there won't be games for other platforms.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2012)

Stealth7 said:


> Naughty Dog are a subsidiary of Sony, so I highly doubt it's ND being on a high horse and more Sony telling them what they can and can't do.



That would explain a little bit than. I was never sure why they were so connected, but that makes sense.


----------



## Origin (Jul 6, 2012)

Kinda sucks that it's an exclusive, though hopefully exclusivity will die in the industry soon enough.

It's always GREAT to see a post-apocalypse that isn't overdone zombie-related bullshit and actually explores human beings. Better by miles. I wanna play this, dammit.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm more keen for this than any other game dropping this year. 

I hope they've built a whole new engine for this and haven't just transplanted the uncharted one, because that had a lot of very disappointing elements. Namely, all of them.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 6, 2012)

It is the same engine as Uncharted 3 but slightly modified


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm hoping those slight modifications have all been done to the combat system. 

I can deal with glitching out when jumping to a grab-able ledge as long as I don't have to put an extra half clip of rounds into a fat guy vs a skinny guy even though the fat guy is wearing less armour.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 7, 2012)

Definetly gonna buy it. Naughty Dog is one of those very few game studios that almost never disapoint. The game looks great, gotta love the attention to small details, again. 

Oh, and fortunately im a PS3 player. But i DO hate exclusives, if it were up to me, every game would be available for every platform. It's just all about money...


----------



## Mexi (Jul 8, 2012)

to those complaining about console exclusivity, what about Xbox exclusives like Halo or Forza? isn't Sony allowed to have some too?
Naughty Dog has done a great job with the Uncharted games, really looking to this one.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 8, 2012)

^ I've complained in the past about halo and forza being exclusive as well. This exclusivity bullshit needs to stop imho. I'm a pc player and I seem to miss out on a lot of cool games because people think I need to keep buying $3-400 consoles every few years. I'd rather stick with my cool laptop and buy upgrades for it over time and replace my computer once every 10 years instead.

But I digress, every game should be available for every platform. Telling me I have to own a certain system just to play your game is bs.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 8, 2012)

I sold my PS3 actually, then a little while later heard of this. Now I have to buy one again. This really looks top notch to me.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, looks badass!


----------



## abadonae (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea in all honesty it does look amazing and i cannot wait for it!!! But people need to stop moaning about exclusives for consoles, especially people on Xbox. 

Maybe Microsoft should stop trying to buy up exclusives left right and centre and sony might allow some things to come across as well


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 8, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> I'm hoping those slight modifications have all been done to the combat system.
> 
> I can deal with glitching out when jumping to a grab-able ledge as long as I don't have to put an extra half clip of rounds into a fat guy vs a skinny guy even though the fat guy is wearing less armour.



physics actually work there. have a fat guy, skinny guy, and a buff guy get into three different but similar car accidents. the fat guy survives over the other two as he has more cushion for his organs, so he can absorb more impact. 

now shooting them in the head is something different...

i personally didn't have any issue with the uncharted physics. but i did have an issue with their repetitive combat system. sneak. shoot. hide. sneak. punch. hide. 



as for elusive stuff, depending on who you ask, some would say that the ps3 is a more powerful system than the 360. likewise, the wii cant handle the graphics that 360 and ps3 throw out. 

so unless they have one universal system known under the sony-microsoft-nintendo brand, then we will have to deal with exclusivity.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> physics actually work there. have a fat guy, skinny guy, and a buff guy get into three different but similar car accidents. the fat guy survives over the other two as he has more cushion for his organs, so he can absorb more impact.
> 
> now shooting them in the head is something different...
> 
> i personally didn't have any issue with the uncharted physics. but i did have an issue with their repetitive combat system. sneak. shoot. hide. sneak. punch. hide.



There'd probably be a difference in body shots, but not as much as is represented in the game. If that were the case I wouldn't feel so apprehensive about walking through bad neighbourhoods.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 16, 2012)

new character:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 16, 2012)

So stoked for this. This single game sold me on the 320gb PS3 slim I picked up the other day


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn I had not seen this game before, looks brutal!  Probably picking it up.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 17, 2012)

The game looks good! I will probally buy it, I am a big fan of naughty dog however IGN has hyped this game to death.


----------



## wayward (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I first saw stories and segments from this game, I've been following it really closely; And after I saw actual gameplay, this may be the only game that will make me buy a PS3.


----------



## Pav (Jul 17, 2012)

Games like this make me want to trade my loud, older gen 60gb PS3 for a new slim one and get back into PS3. Such a sexy system.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 15, 2012)

new trailer:


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 17, 2012)

So is anyone interested in this game? I know I am!


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 17, 2012)

I certainly am!  There hasn't been much news on it lately though and no concrete date either.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 20, 2012)

This game is why owning PS3, 360, and a gaming PC is awesome. 

I'm totally stoked about this game, but have practically starved myself of information. When is it slated for release?


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Nov 20, 2012)

It was supposed to be the end if this year, but now I think it's scheduled for June 2013.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 8, 2012)

Release date is May 7 2013! 

The Last of Us Story Trailer Reveals May 2013 Release - AusGamers.com


----------



## Darkened (Dec 13, 2012)

I wait so bad for this game that I will even buy PS3 again for it


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 7, 2013)

New gameplay trailer.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 8, 2013)

jesus I can see that clicking and haunting wailing sound of those infected getting into my dreams


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rumors coming out that it may be delayed yet again. 

The Last of Us Delayed - IGN

Oh, well. As long as the delay is worth it and it comes out as polished and bug free as possible, I don't mind.

EDIT: Ok it's official.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/02/12/the-last-of-us-delayed


----------



## Mexi (Feb 13, 2013)

at least it's only a few weeks, not like GTA V


----------



## st2012 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking forward to this one, love me some ND.


----------



## Origin (Feb 15, 2013)

I got a ps3 in anticipation...and to play some other exclusives/have access to old Final Fantasy, but yeah.  This looks fangoddamntastic. I was a little disappointed when I heard they were adding in zombie-type characters - really? It looked perfect before, why taint a beautiful human drama with a tired horror trope? - but that can't really ruin the fantastic execution I've seen so far, so I'm definitely still stoked.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 2, 2013)

new trailer:


machete to the face


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 3, 2013)

Origin said:


> I got a ps3 in anticipation...and to play some other exclusives/have access to old Final Fantasy, but yeah.  This looks fangoddamntastic. I was a little disappointed when I heard they were adding in zombie-type characters - really? It looked perfect before, why taint a beautiful human drama with a tired horror trope? - but that can't really ruin the fantastic execution I've seen so far, so I'm definitely still stoked.



There were always zombie type characters but to be exact they are infected by a fungus that takes over their brain and what not. Anyone pre-order the special edition? I paid it off earlier today I can't wait.

EDIT: Also sorry if I sounded like a douche I just didn't want you to think they added them in on a whim it was the idea they built the game around.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 3, 2013)

yeah that new trailer shows some pretty brutal violent gameplay. it'll be controversial no doubt, which'll make the game that much more popular.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 20, 2013)

Went ahead and preordered it as well after I traded some stuff into Gamestop yesterday. Looking forward to June.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like the guys and girls from naughty dog did it again 

10/10 from IGN.
And last time I checked it had 97/100 on metacritic (which I think is the highest score for a game ever)


----------



## flint757 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it out yet? I think my pre-order is available on the 14th.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah, the 14th it is. Can't wait for my copy


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 9, 2013)

It's out this friday!  I went to pre order the Joel edition the other day and they were all sold out  oh well still excited to play it!


----------



## Forkface (Jun 14, 2013)

SO? ANYBODY GOT IT? I would but im broke and I don't even have my ps3 with me at the moment, so yeah...
but i wanna hear some opinions!!!


----------



## flint757 (Jun 14, 2013)

I already bought it, but I can't pick it up until Sunday .


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got it yesterday and played 3 or 4 chapters last night, so I'm still at the beginning and just getting the basics of the story and game. Great looking game, movement is like UC3 and I think the combat is similar but not sure as I haven't played UC3 for a couple of months.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 15, 2013)

I saw it played last night, and I'm picking up a PS3 soon just for it. It grabbed my interest that hard.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 15, 2013)

Valennic said:


> I saw it played last night, and I'm picking up a PS3 soon just for it. It grabbed my interest that hard.



Well thats a pretty hard sell... 

Shit I didn't want to spend any money this weekend -__-.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 17, 2013)

Just started playing this game...JESUS @ the first 15 min

game is sooo good.


----------



## halomojo (Jun 17, 2013)

Mexi said:


> Just started playing this game...JESUS @ the first 15 min
> 
> game is sooo good.



Yeah, I had heard on the Rebel FM podcast the this was one of the strongest opening sequences in games in a LONG time. Can't wait to check it out. Finishing up a few games before I pickup this one.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn it! I picked it up yesterday, but between work and family I haven't had a chance to play. All these glowing comments are making it that much harder.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 17, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Damn it! I picked it up yesterday, but between work and family I haven't had a chance to play. All these glowing comments are making it that much harder.



I'm about half way through and I'm utterly blown away by it. I have never, at all, in my life, been so moved by any work of fiction before this "game."

I literally broke down after the first act closed. Not to give any spoilers but it's rough. I didn't sob uncontrollably for minutes or anything like that, but I'm pretty sure I let a whimper, shed a tear and had too take a few deep breaths before I shutdown the console and went to bed.

I've been playing in shifts and have taken Adam Sessler's recommendation to take regular breaks from it; it's so dark and oppressing that it weighs heavily on my mind long after I stop playing it. He had said he still found himself thinking about even two weeks after having completed it. It has this affect of keeping you engaged, completely on edge and transfixed like no other game I've played before. I can't really put my finger on what causes it, but I've never felt so engaged in a game before. Perhaps it's because there is no loading once you're in game, few achievements so nothing pops up on screen to distract you from anything.

This really is the crowning achievement of what interactive media can accomplish and is certainly is the absolute pinnacle of this generation; what a tremendous swansong for this generation to bow out on as well.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 17, 2013)

Mexi said:


> Just started playing this game...JESUS @ the first 15 min
> 
> game is sooo good.



My wife was sitting next to me while I played through the intro. She packed up her laptop, basically said: "Nope, I can't sit here while you play this" and left.

For reference, she sat next to me (or in close proximity) while I played through Dead Space, FEAR and a ton of other tense, frightening games. 

The emotional impact of this game is just too great for peripheral engagement.


----------



## frogunrua (Jun 18, 2013)

I beat the game last night and I can not wait for the next! I have been playing multiplayer ever since and I like it. If any of you would like to party up add tHeDamaManAeKdB.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 18, 2013)

Started playing this last night, so far it's everything I had hoped it would be.


----------



## DrZoidberg (Jun 19, 2013)

As everyone else has said, this game is intense. I've never felt so emotionally invested in a game. There's not a ton of dialogue or hours of cut scenes, but somehow through their struggle these characters are really brought to life.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 20, 2013)

The beginning sequence had me in freakin tears.

On another note it is set in Texas (at the beginning at least).


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just finished it today. Warning, massive spoiler alerts.




Spoiler



The scene where Emilie is in the building that catches on fire really got to me and brought out the emotions. The part where Joel is lying on his back unconscious after falling off that ledge and Emilie is begging for him to come back alive. I felt very heavy at all of these points....hell the whole game carries an emotional rollercoaster ride even to the end. Near the ending when they reach the hospital and Joel is knocked unconscious is intense. You really begin to feel for Emilie as a character and as a child. When Joel finally gets to meet his brother - it also carries an emotional bond. The dialogs all throughout the game were damn near the exact thoughts that i would think if i were in the same predicament. The attention to detail was immense, and the storyline has you on edge around every corner. The ending itself where Emilie is ready to give up everything for everyone else but Joel cant seem to let go really sticks with me. I know for a fact i will be chewing on this for many days.





Spoiler



There were some insane suicidal/emotional scenes. The part with Sam and his older brother....The part where Joel finds out Em is missing...The death of Tess, all deeply emotional. Even the childrens play room seemed really creepy and realistic in reference to what the game offered in immersion.



I hope there is a book to be written for the storyline to continue. It is that good.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finished this Saturday morning. One of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 24, 2013)

I finished Thursday morning at about 4:30 AM. I was exhausted by the end but was very happy. Amazing piece of storytelling and I'm glad the usual video game tropes were avoided.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Amazing, amazing game. Finished it about 3 days after it came out. Easily in my top 3 games!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 25, 2013)

@glpg80: Her name is Ellie, dude!

Amazing game, really loved the character development and plot twists throughout! The story is a little predictable, it goes along with a lot of zombie tropes but with little changes here and there, but still good over all. Won't give any spoilers, but the ending pissed me off!

The behind the scenes stuff is breathtaking as well, especially all the music and art! Relevant video: http://vimeo.com/68455513

The people in charge of making these games are geniuses, just so talented!


----------



## Osorio (Jun 25, 2013)

I hated Uncharted. HATED IT. The story was horrible, EVERY character pissed me off. I know MANY good things have been said about Uncharted (the series in general) and I seem to disagree with most if not ALL of it. I genuinely thought it was just outright BAD. I couldn't even finish Uncharted 2 because the game just aggravated me so much (The voice actors for two of the characters -forgot their names- were the EXACT SAME as Alistair and Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins, and they seemed to have the same kind of relationship... So everytime I played Uncharted 2, it felt like I was stuck in some parallel dimension where the writing from Dragon Age had suddenly got A LOT worse).

*So, honest question*: Should I bother with trying to get this game later on? I'm hearing the story is pretty good, which is good, obviously, but what about the gameplay? I've been reading there are quite a lot of bugs going about (specially with collectables and AI being all over the place).




glpg80 said:


> Just finished it today. Warning, massive spoiler alerts.



For all the deeply emotional moments the game had on you, kinda funny that you couldn't remember the main character's name.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 25, 2013)

venneer said:


> I hated Uncharted. HATED IT. The story was horrible, EVERY character pissed me off. I know MANY good things have been said about Uncharted (the series in general) and I seem to disagree with most if not ALL of it. I genuinely thought it was just outright BAD. I couldn't even finish Uncharted 2 because the game just aggravated me so much (The voice actors for two of the characters -forgot their names- were the EXACT SAME as Alistair and Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins, and they seemed to have the same kind of relationship... So everytime I played Uncharted 2, it felt like I was stuck in some parallel dimension where the writing from Dragon Age had suddenly got A LOT worse).
> 
> *So, honest question*: Should I bother with trying to get this game later on? I'm hearing the story is pretty good, which is good, obviously, but what about the gameplay? I've been reading there are quite a lot of bugs going about (specially with collectables and AI being all over the place).
> 
> ...



I thought the controls were a little clunky and the AI was hit or miss for me. Sometimes they would see you pretty easily, other times I could be right in front of them and they wouldn't see me. That's mostly for the humans though, the 'infected' were pretty consistent when you fight them. Can't comment on the collectables. I haven't played Uncharted at all, but I've heard a lot of high praise for Uncharted 2, and you didn't like that, so I'm not sure if you'd enjoy this game or not. I definitely liked it, but the cinematics/story definitely take precedence over the actual gameplay. It's certainly not bad, but it isn't as tight as I'd like. Overall, I'd still recommend it.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 25, 2013)

^ thanks for the feedback. I'm quite worried about the story aspect too to be completely honest, but I have given up entirely on getting other people's opinion on that one. The jury on that one seems pretty unanimous, but I'll just have to wait and see. ... I say this because have yet to see another soul complain about it, yet I think that the story of Uncharted (1 and 2) was absolute crap. Either way, I'm more or less convinced that I should give this game a shot, even if it is in about a year or so, when it hits the bargain bin.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 25, 2013)

The only similarities between this and Uncharted is that it is a 3rd person game that has a couple similar controls.

Other than that, the tone, feel and atmosphere of the two games are completely different. There is no jokesy, upbeat feel in The Last of Us. This game is bleak as ...., but so good. It would be a real shame to not play it because of one's problem's with Uncharted.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 25, 2013)

There really isn't a game that I can recall playing being like this experience. It really proves how good and geared towards adults a game can be when a team strives to push the medium. It makes you feel uneasy, it makes you ask moral questions. I find the best games really center around characters and their relationships and imperfections. 

You have to get the player engaged and emotionally invested. Personally this is a small gem of a triumph in my book for the industry. I hope more teams are inspired to "raise the bar" and push the medium and craft smarter games. I'm tired of people feeling they just want to make brainless games or try to make a quick $ by chasing fads.

I clocked in at just over 20hrs and I want more. It doesn't have to be the same characters , it could be a new storyline with new characters. I just the grittiness and the mix between stealth and action, beauty and ugly.

I actually felt a bit of sadness after finishing the game after such an intense journey.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 25, 2013)

venneer said:


> ^ thanks for the feedback. I'm quite worried about the story aspect too to be completely honest, but I have given up entirely on getting other people's opinion on that one. The jury on that one seems pretty unanimous, but I'll just have to wait and see. ... I say this because have yet to see another soul complain about it, yet I think that the story of Uncharted (1 and 2) was absolute crap. Either way, I'm more or less convinced that I should give this game a shot, even if it is in about a year or so, when it hits the bargain bin.



Comparing games based on who published/developed them is a little silly. I mean would you say Assassins Creed and Far Cry are the same or even similar? Not saying it doesn't happen or that it isn't a good starting point to look at, but you are ignoring positive reviews because of something entirely unrelated. Nobody would have played the new Batman games if we all followed that mindset.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 25, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Comparing games based on who published/developed them is a little silly. I mean would you say Assassins Creed and Far Cry are the same or even similar?



I agree on Publishers, which pertain to your example, but Developers have a track record and ignoring that is foolish. In order to humor you, let's take Crytek, who made Far Cry and Crysis. Pretty similar as far as feel go. Both are pretty open and have an extremely lack luster story, but satisfying enough gameplay (at least that is my take on it). To continue on Crytek, now they are doing Ryse, which, to me, looks EXTREMELY generic all the way around, and looks great, technically. It may not be the same style of gameplay (which looks awful anyway), but the marks are pretty much there. In reality, I don't even consider Crytek a game developer in the most strict sense. As far as I'm concerned, they make playable tech demos. 
Fallout is basically Elder Scrolls in the future, now that Bethesda is doing both. Ubisoft Montreal made both Prince of Persia (2008) and Assassin's Creed. I don't think I need to point out the similarities there, even though the story of Assassin's Creed is entirely different (and much more enjoyable, to me).

I'm pretty sure arguments could be made the other way around, I don't discredit the approach. It's just not how I choose to see the situation. I could spiral on a huge rant about game developing here, but I'll spare you (and the universe) of the rhetoric.

To my eyes, The Last of Us looks a lot like Uncharted, a game which has lots of unnecessary combat, clunky controls and extremely poorly developed story and characters. Am I supposed to just ignore my previous experience (which, by the way, already contradicts the general opinion)? I understand what you are saying, but, obviously, I think my cynicism is very well placed. If they had made a racing game or a fighter I would trust reviews about it, I would be neutral. But, as far as I'm aware from reviews, they pretty much made "Uncharted: Post Apocalyptic Edition".



Mexi said:


> Other than that, the tone, feel and atmosphere of the two games are completely different. There is no jokesy, upbeat feel in The Last of Us. This game is bleak as ...., but so good.





mikernaut said:


> There really isn't a game that I can recall playing being like this experience. It really proves how good and geared towards adults a game can be when a team strives to push the medium. It makes you feel uneasy, it makes you ask moral questions. (...) Personally this is a small gem of a triumph in my book for the industry. I hope more teams are inspired to "raise the bar" and push the medium and craft smarter games.



Thanks! This is sort of what I was looking for. I maintain a healthy level of caution, but I'm pretty set on getting this once the price goes down to the more acceptable levels for my budget, assuming my PS3 will still be getting play-time when that happens later next year.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ubisoft Montreal developed both of the games I mentioned (at least that's what wiki is telling me anyhow ) and they are very different.

Totally disagree about the fallout, Elder Scrolls comparison as the only similarities I see are the inventory system (weight and customization) and it being open world. Combat is very different (guns, no magic and VATS). I'll give you POP though as they share a ton of similarities (excluding the plot/characters of course). 

Like I said, it is definitely a good place to jump off from, but IMO should not be the final factor in ones decision. That being said, you can do whatever you please (obviously). 

The story/characters are what everyone has been praising though, so that cannot be directly compared to Unchartered as I pretty much agree with you about Unchartered (Drake is annoying and plot is thin, but still enjoyable for me). As I've been playing there isn't a ton of 'unnecessary' combat, but I don't even know what you mean by that as I didn't get that vibe in Unchartered 3 at all. For me all PS3 game controls are clunky, but that is because I'm a keyboard/mouse guy.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 25, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Ubisoft Montreal developed both of the games I mentioned (at least that's what wiki is telling me anyhow ) and they are very different. (...)



You are probably thinking of Far Cry 2 and 3. Since you didn't specify, I thought of 1, which was originally a Crytek game.

About Fallout and Elder Scrolls. Fallout has some different mechanics, but after playing both, they have the exact same "feel" to me and even if I didn't know I would guess that they were made by the same developer. Also full of bugs, which might as well be Bethesda's "thing", as much as graphics are Crytek's.



flint757 said:


> The story/characters are what everyone has been praising though, so that cannot be directly compared to Unchartered as I pretty much agree with you about Unchartered (Drake is annoying and plot is thin, but still enjoyable for me). As I've been playing there isn't a ton of 'unnecessary' combat, but I don't even know what you mean by that as I didn't get that vibe in Unchartered 3 at all. For me all PS3 game controls are clunky, but that is because I'm a keyboard/mouse guy.



It's good to know that someone that has also found issues with Uncharted is praising this game, that alone gives me some reassurance. 

Haven't played U3, but U1, particularly, was FULL of battles that dragged on for a quite a few waves too many, every area had what seemed like hundreds of hostiles. And just when you finished something, yep, there came yet more dudes to headshot. There was never a moment to drink the beauty of the game in... But I understand that maybe I approached it with a mind set of being more platforming exploration and turned out deeply disappointed. It still irks me to no end when people say that Uncharted is a platforming game though.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I was speaking of Fallout 3. That's my bad. Bethesda definitely has a 'feel', but I still find it hard to draw lines using that as an indicator as I love Elder Scrolls and after my first play through of Fallout 3 I was bored and absolutely had no interest in playing again. Crytek IMO hasn't been about graphics since the first Crysis. If you play on anything other than a console Crysis 1 looks amazing (to this day even) whereas Crysis 2 and 3 leave something to be desired.

Unchartered wasn't perfect, but it was more refreshing than all of the COD clones.  Maybe I and many others give it too much credit at one point or another because of this. I haven't beat TLOU yet, but so far everything feels fine to me and the story line is great.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 25, 2013)

venneer said:


> I hated Uncharted. HATED IT. The story was horrible, EVERY character pissed me off. I know MANY good things have been said about Uncharted (the series in general) and I seem to disagree with most if not ALL of it. I genuinely thought it was just outright BAD. I couldn't even finish Uncharted 2 because the game just aggravated me so much (The voice actors for two of the characters -forgot their names- were the EXACT SAME as Alistair and Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins, and they seemed to have the same kind of relationship... So everytime I played Uncharted 2, it felt like I was stuck in some parallel dimension where the writing from Dragon Age had suddenly got A LOT worse).
> 
> *So, honest question*: Should I bother with trying to get this game later on? I'm hearing the story is pretty good, which is good, obviously, but what about the gameplay? I've been reading there are quite a lot of bugs going about (specially with collectables and AI being all over the place).





Randyrhoads123 said:


> I thought the controls were a little clunky and the AI was hit or miss for me. Sometimes they would see you pretty easily, other times I could be right in front of them and they wouldn't see me. That's mostly for the humans though, the 'infected' were pretty consistent when you fight them. Can't comment on the collectables. I haven't played Uncharted at all, but I've heard a lot of high praise for Uncharted 2, and you didn't like that, so I'm not sure if you'd enjoy this game or not. I definitely liked it, but the cinematics/story definitely take precedence over the actual gameplay. It's certainly not bad, but it isn't as tight as I'd like. Overall, I'd still recommend it.



This, pretty much exactly. The bummer for me was that all my issues with Uncharted were still present in Last of Us, especially after seeing the game get higher ratings than I've ever seen before. Mainly the clunky movement/shooting, iffy AI, and how repetitive the game felt. So many times I'd walk into a room, see a conveniently placed circle of big crates and upturned desks, and know that some bad guys were gonna bust in. And it seemed to be a pretty consistent formula of sneak/kill zombies, cutscene, sneak/kill bad guys, cutscene, repeat.

Having said that, it's good and definitely worth playing, just really overhyped. It felt smoother and more polished than the Uncharteds, but the Uncharteds had more variety in the locations which helped mix it up a lot for me - the controls for Last of Us are amazing, though. They did a good job of getting contextual actions that worked well and came to you quickly.

My biggest beef, though (spoilers!):



Spoiler



They talk about how deaths are supposed to feel so gritty and gut-wrenching, and every one is supposed to matter. A couple times you'll run into characters who are like "You killed our men in cold blood when they were out looking for food," but you didn't kill them in cold blood, they showed up at the building you were in and tried to kill you. When you're rescuing Ellie from the burning building, I tried to sneak past the guys, but the truck door to get to the next location wouldn't open until I'd killed every guy in the area. The game makes you kill characters/bad guys, then turns around later and scolds you for your psychopathic tendencies. It just took me out of the game because I kept thinking about how I had no choice in the matter.





Spoiler



Same when you're rescuing Ellie in the end. The game's supposed to be so personal, and you're supposed to feel like a monster for killing all these people, but you have to kill them to progress the story. I tried to avoid beating the doctor and nurses to death in the end, and I had to. It didn't make me feel bad, it reminded me I was playing an insanely scripted video game where I had no choices.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 25, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Mainly the clunky movement/shooting, iffy AI, and how repetitive the game felt. So many times I'd walk into a room, see a conveniently placed circle of big crates and upturned desks, and know that some bad guys were gonna bust in. And it seemed to be a pretty consistent formula of sneak/kill zombies, cutscene, sneak/kill bad guys, cutscene, repeat.



You are talking about The Last of Us here, right? Major shame, and you just cemented my "bargain bin" idea.



Philligan said:


> My biggest beef, though (spoilers!):



That is a PRETTY BIG beef in my book... It sucks a lot when this kind of stuff happens. Thanks for the honest, grounded, feedback (not that I'm saying other people were lying or overhyping, excuse my wording. I can't seem to phrase this one better but I mean no insult to anyone. Philligan just pointed out stuff that I'm SURE I would notice and would annoy me a great deal).


----------



## jwade (Jun 25, 2013)

Amazing game, absolutely loved it, save for the definite lack of choice. I'm not saying I would've done things differently at the end were I given a prompt to decide the actions the game dictated I make, but it would've been really good to be given the opportunity to decide Joel's actions at the end.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 25, 2013)

venneer said:


> You are talking about The Last of Us here, right? Major shame, and you just cemented my "bargain bin" idea.
> 
> That is a PRETTY BIG beef in my book... It sucks a lot when this kind of stuff happens. Thanks for the honest, grounded, feedback (not that I'm saying other people were lying or overhyping, excuse my wording. I can't seem to phrase this one better but I mean no insult to anyone. Philligan just pointed out stuff that I'm SURE I would notice and would annoy me a great deal).



 It's definitely still worth playing, and I think it was done a little better than Uncharted (not as many massive waves of bad guys for one thing), but in hindsight, I wish I could have picked this game up used, or rented it. I beat it, and next time I get some free time I'm gonna go trade it in for credit, or sell it. It was a letdown purely because of how hyped it was/is, but I think the fact that I still enjoyed it overall says a lot.



jwade said:


> Amazing game, absolutely loved it, save for the definite lack of choice. I'm not saying I would've done things differently at the end were I given a prompt to decide the actions the game dictated I make, but it would've been really good to be given the opportunity to decide Joel's actions at the end.



I think just playing Far Cry 3 before this gave me unrealistic expectations for the amount of choice there would be in the game. FC3 didn't have a huge amount of choice in the story (definitely some, but not much that overly affected the plot), but the gameplay choices were unreal - where/when you go, how you tackle objectives, how others see you based on your choices, etc. I think a big problem was that I went from an extreme sandbox right to a tightly scripted movie, basically.

It's cool what you said about not doing things differently if you had the choice. Got me thinking.

I'm gonna use spoiler tags to be safe 



Spoiler



Probably the biggest letdown was the end, because I had this horrible feeling that I was gonna have to choose between saving Ellie or giving her up. I really wasn't looking forward to making that decision  but I think that says something for how the game did a good job of making me feel the characters. The downside to that was it made it that much more obvious when I had no say in the matter at all, and had to do what the script said to finish the game. The ambiguous ending was cool - frustrating, but the more I thought about it, I realized that was a good thing haha.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncharted 1 was incredibly buggy, but I can forgive a lot of it's problems because the story was engaging.

Uncharted 2 & 3 were pretty stellar though and are the most polished games on PS3 that I'd played before Last of Us.

I can understand people lamenting a lack of choice in Last of Us, but it isn't a game in the traditional sense. It's not about choice, it's about narrative. Adding choice would have killed the narrative.

I'm not sure if I can really agree on the controls or AI. I noticed a few moments where the AI bugged a bit but I've never played any game where the AI acted like it was supposed 100% of the time (and the closest is probably the original Halo in my experience). Controls in U2, U3 and Last of Us are spot on for what they are supposed to be. Most of the people I've talked to that had problems with the Last of Us controls didn't realize that popping pills into weapon sway fixes aiming


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 26, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> There really isn't a game that I can recall playing being like this experience. It really proves how good and geared towards adults a game can be when a team strives to push the medium. It makes you feel uneasy, it makes you ask moral questions. I find the best games really center around characters and their relationships and imperfections.
> 
> You have to get the player engaged and emotionally invested. Personally this is a small gem of a triumph in my book for the industry. I hope more teams are inspired to "raise the bar" and push the medium and craft smarter games. I'm tired of people feeling they just want to make brainless games or try to make a quick $ by chasing fads.
> 
> ...



+1 to what you mention. It gives me hope for some of the market in reference to gameplay quality. It was like reading a book or being taken on a journey. 



Spoiler



I do wish there would have been the option to make a choice at the end, and i did hate the repetitiveness that the fight scenes had. Cliche places to hide using the same stealth tricks.

I did enjoy looking for the pallets in some places though. Overall I was also sad but a bit relieved.



It was overall very adult themed and definitely has you wanting more at the end.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 26, 2013)

Mexi said:


> The only similarities between this and Uncharted is that it is a 3rd person game that has a couple similar controls.
> 
> Other than that, the tone, feel and atmosphere of the two games are completely different. There is no jokesy, upbeat feel in The Last of Us. This game is bleak as ...., but so good. It would be a real shame to not play it because of one's problem's with Uncharted.



Absolutely. Uncharted and Last of Us have nothing in common other than the game engine and staff.

Uncharted is a big time summer blockbuster kind of movie. It's essentially Indiana Jones in game format. It's about set pieces, spectacle and some minor puzzle solving.

Last of Us is like nothing I've ever seen. I didn't recognize any zombie tropes at all personally. This isn't a zombie title though; it's post-apocalyptic, dystopian fiction. It's not even really a game in the strict sense because I really don't think I'd even call it fun. It's just an amazing story. I'm glad there wasn't choice and that Neil Druckmann took a hard line and told the story he wanted to tell; it's dark, depressing and emotionally gripping and personally it resonates with me.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 26, 2013)

flint757 said:


> and after my first play through of Fallout 3 I was bored and absolutely had no interest in playing again.



Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Philligan (Jun 26, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> +1 to what you mention. It gives me hope for some of the market in reference to gameplay quality. It was like reading a book or being taken on a journey.
> 
> It was overall very adult themed and definitely has you wanting more at the end.



This is very true  It's cool seeing games that are finally mature and geared towards adults. Games like Uncharted really aren't bad, they're more fun, but "Mature" games like Gears of War really aren't meant for a mature audience. This game and Heavy Rain are setting the bar high for the future


----------



## flint757 (Jun 26, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Blasphemy!!!!



Hey, to be fair huge games drive me insane as I can't leave any stone unturned and I hate it when games have ridiculously long mandatory intro/tutorials. ACIII and FO3 lose a lot of replay value for me because of the intro portion.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 26, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Hey, to be fair huge games drive me insane as I can't leave any stone unturned



I had this really bad for the longest time  I tried to play GTA IV and I couldn't turn down any side mission, and just got lost and forgot what I was doing. Bioshock kinda helped me with that, and Far Cry 3 sealed the deal - I figured out how to enjoy the ride, and not just think about beating the game.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought a PS3 basically for this game alone...First play through on Normal was fantastic, emotional roller coast and all that jazz.

I then began playing it through on Survivor and started to see the large number of flaws in the game, mainly little things that really only bug hardcore nerds like me...enemies having unlimited ammo, enemies dropping ammo for guns they aren't using, clickers being broken as ...., companion AI was totally retarded and NOT revolutionary at all like I expected, and forcing you to abuse game mechanics to pass certain sections because of heightened difficulty (Specifically the ending of the sewers) and so on so fourth.

My main issue with companions was unlike all the prelease gameplay trailers implied them to be they were infact not useful at all, they hardly ever actually hit enemies (especially infected) and the "ellie throwing objects at people to save you" happened maybe once in a blue moon. They were also invisible to enemies, time after time I would see my companions standing up for jogging around armed enemies/infected and them being none the wiser, ruined the experience of fear for me entirely.

Also convenient waist high walls everywhere, incoming fights were super obvious and I almost felt like it was a joke at times, I wish they had more of a realistic environment in some of the fight scenes.

This game is fantastic on lower difficulties, falls off really hard if you're a gamer (like me) who tends to enjoy hard style playing, would recommend to basically everyone whos looking to coast the game for the emotional movie-esc experience. 

Ending was amazing.

ps: game is brutal as hell, the amount of messed up stuff you can do in the game is insane. Beating peoples brains in with bricks and pipes, executing people point blank with your gun as they beg for mercy or just shooting them in the head while you use them as a meat shield.


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 26, 2013)

Just beat this Sunday night. Wow, what an incredible game! So many shocking, gut wrenching, tense, and downright awesome moments throughout.

I love the ending. *Ending Spoilers below*




Spoiler



I love how this game ended. My pulse was elevated for the final half hour from the moment you shoot the Firefly that was escorting you out of the hospital. Joel has lost so much, damn it he wasn't going to lose the last thing keeping him going in this crazy world, fate of humanity be damned. No typical heroic sacrifice here. No sir. It just felt very real. (almost like something I'd do in that position which is kind of scary to think about). The "I swear" line was perfect, very Walter White like.


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 26, 2013)

^my comments on that part:



Spoiler



Yeah i remember that part where he shoots the firefly in the nuts/gut because he "doesn't have time for his shit". I felt that awesome feeling of revenge. Served the character right with the mouthed off comment about giving him a reason. Its the little details in the videos and commentary like this that make it a great game.



I do agree that the AI was very clunky at times. But i will be honest i have seen much much worse. N64 days with AI glitches make today's games seem perfect


----------



## jwade (Jun 27, 2013)

I think my only real complaint would be that


Spoiler



the end portrayed Joel lying to Ellie in a selfish, out of character way. Obviously at this point, she's done and seen enough that she could've handled hearing the truth, in my opinion.



I find myself frequently thinking about the overall story and situations presented, and wondering how I would respond/behave (and how quickly I would be wiped out ).


----------



## beneharris (Jun 29, 2013)

jwade said:


> I think my only real complaint would be that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



see, i don't know if i agree with that. I think that when he was facing off with marlene after getting out of the elevator was when that change happened. She pointed out that it was what Ellie would have wanted. She would have sacrificed herself for humanity, and Joel was taking that away from her. Throughout the whole game ellie made that apparent. 

Also, I love how Joel pretty much decimated the Fireflys. The last set of people who - from what the story implies - could have used ellie to fix it. Now there is no chance.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2013)

This game is incredible. The story, voice acting, graphics and gunplay are all top notch. The best from each category I've seen in a game! Can't wait for the Naughty Dog next gen release.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok after all these years on this forum why can't I figure out how to be able to read the spoilers? LOL anyone ?, thanks in advanced. 

Not sure if anyone mentioned this but I loved how there was no load screens or saving msgs. it really keeps you engaged.

I gotta say I felt the controls and AI are pretty solid. The aiming was greatly improved since the Uncharteds's. All in all , yes there's some room for improvement but when most company's are too focused on how to milk micro-transactions or go the way of casual games, I will be glad to throw money at Naughty Dog. They are striving to push gaming. wink wink Valve .... I haven't heard from you in quite some time.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 30, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Ok after all these years on this forum why can't I figure out how to be able to read the spoilers? LOL anyone ?, thanks in advanced.



Put your cursor over the green and highlight. Like when you copy and paste.....it just turns the words the same color as the background to hide it....so when you highlight you can see it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think another reason for it being very linear is that I heard it was the first game of a series. If you had multiple endings, then following on in a new game would be really hard.
_Using grey text for lack of knowledge on writing *spoilers*_ The decision at the end to steal Ellie is one that I would have done differently. I would have sucked it up for the greater good, but we are forced to kill and take her. I guess it is more of a movie that you control than your standard game though. Interested to see what comes from the series in the future.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 4, 2013)

Just finished the game last night and took some moments to reflect on it. I think we're entering an age where video games can truly rival television/movies in telling stories that are gripping, emotional and _*honest.*_

There have been a few games that I've played that have gotten me choked up at some point (HL2:E2, Heavy Rain) but the performances in The Last of Us feel so _genuine_ that it really sets the bar to a whole new level. In fact, it's what I liked so much about this game over the Uncharted series. Sure, those games are well crafted, cinematic and fun; however, they lacked that kind of realism that you only really get when the player is emotionally invested in the game. Some scenes are downright heartbreaking and you'd have to made of stone to not feel _something_ from it.

This game wasn't "fun" in the typical way that I'd enjoy a shooter, sports game, fighter etc. It was a far more emotionally-involved, sometimes cathartic experience (maybe I'm just emo as ....) that drew me in like no game has in the past (and I've been playing videogames since I was 5 years old) Dealing with issues of such profound human loss, survival and life, often in brilliantly poignant scenes, is a rarity in video games today. I sincerely hope that Naughty Dog decides to revisit the world in some way for next gen gaming.


----------



## morethan6 (Jul 4, 2013)

Mexi said:


> Just finished the game last night and took some moments to reflect on it. I think we're entering an age where video games can truly rival television/movies in telling stories that are gripping, emotional and _*honest.*_
> 
> There have been a few games that I've played that have gotten me choked up at some point (HL2:E2, Heavy Rain) but the performances in The Last of Us feel so _genuine_ that it really sets the bar to a whole new level. In fact, it's what I liked so much about this game over the Uncharted series. Sure, those games are well crafted, cinematic and fun; however, they lacked that kind of realism that you only really get when the player is emotionally invested in the game. Some scenes are downright heartbreaking and you'd have to made of stone to not feel _something_ from it.
> 
> This game wasn't "fun" in the typical way that I'd enjoy a shooter, sports game, fighter etc. It was a far more emotionally-involved, sometimes cathartic experience (maybe I'm just emo as ....) that drew me in like no game has in the past (and I've been playing videogames since I was 5 years old) Dealing with issues of such profound human loss, survival and life, often in brilliantly poignant scenes, is a rarity in video games today. I sincerely hope that Naughty Dog decides to revisit the world in some way for next gen gaming.



I'm just about to finish this and for me it is the best game ever made. I don't care what anyone says.

The things that are important in a good contemporary video game are immersion in the world and narrative - otherwise known as 'a reason to give a shit'. If I don't care about the characters and their goals, why would I bust my ass fighting through it?

People who only play games for competitive reasons to me are missing out on the best things this media has to offer - it is escapism where you are in control. This game captures the kind of suspense and emotional engagement you feel from watching something like season 1 of the Walking Dead, but puts you in the driving seat and envelops you in its world.

Amazing game. Nothing this generation has remotely compared.


----------



## Osorio (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/7638-The-Last-of-Us

Like most of yahtzee's work, not to be taken seriously. But thought I would share for the people that care to have a laugh at it.



jonajon91 said:


> Using grey text for lack of knowledge on writing spoilers



You do spoiler marks the same way you would bold text or quote. Key is SPOILER, singular:


Spoiler



Test.


.
If you quote my (or any other) post, the tags show up.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 9, 2013)

An amazing game that makes you kill several hundred people to reach a humane ending where you


Spoiler



save one


 weird. but awesome. but did I really have to kill 700+ people?

also the clickers were totally fricking OP


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 15, 2013)

Just Beat this game in pretty much one 15 hour sitting because i only had one chance because i do not own a ps3 lol. It was pretty neat. Reminded me of Metal gear solid more then anything. 

The ending were the whole game's story built up to nothing was kinda lame. But enjoyed everything else.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 13, 2014)

Who's grabbin the DLC? can't wait to play it even though it sounds like its gonna be only 2hrs. Curious to see if it's available at midnight.

The other thing is some rumors that they might even consider doing a Last of Us 2.


----------



## warpedsoul (Feb 13, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> Who's grabbin the DLC? can't wait to play it even though it sounds like its gonna be only 2hrs. Curious to see if it's available at midnight.
> 
> The other thing is some rumors that they might even consider doing a Last of Us 2.



I hope they do a sequel. It was top 5 of the PS3 catalog.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 16, 2014)

DLC was pretty awesome. Naughty Dog really is on top of their game.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 17, 2014)

My girlfriend just beat it today. Got her the DLC for Valentine's day.
ive been thinking ill start the actual game now haha. Just watched her play through the game and never started one myself!


----------



## rectifryer (Feb 17, 2014)

I will be grabbing the DLC. This game was fantastic. The characters weren't perfect angels. They were humans making mistakes in the apocalypse. This made it really immersive for me.

There is so much room for a sequel.


----------



## tranqx (Feb 18, 2014)

Left Behind is the perfect example of "short but sweet." Seriously ruled.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 18, 2014)

Great behind the scenes watch-

Amazon.com: Grounded: The Making of The Last of Us: Unavailable: Amazon Instant Video


also cool to see the Composer playing various instruments and a Baritone Fender guitar it looks like while recording the soundtrack.


----------



## tranqx (Feb 18, 2014)

You guys should check out the comics by Darkhorse, pretty cool prequel story stuff!


----------

